# Microchip



## finn'smom (Oct 4, 2019)

I was reading and responding to a thread on here and it made me think of something ... Just curious if anyone else has ever encountered this with their vet.

When Finn had his last puppy shots and rabies vaccine I asked the Vet to microchip him and I actually had to argue with her to get it done. She didn't want to do it until he was neutered because it's a "BIG" needle and she preferred to wait until he was under anesthesia... She looked surprised when I mentioned my last dog was chipped by a different vet a few days after I brought him home in front of me, he hardly flinched and it was over in seconds. They did agree to do it but only if I let them take him into the back without me as it might look traumatic ?? I'm legitimately just curious if this is a common response from a vet when it comes to microchipping your pet? It really is a moot point, he's chipped and it was some time ago but has prompted me to ask if anyone else has had the same experience.


----------



## Bearshandler (Aug 29, 2019)

In my experience, this has never happened. I’ve never even needed an appointment. They scan to see if there’s a chip already, then ask me to hold them,then stick then with the needle, then check after to make sure it’s working.


----------



## jarn (Jul 18, 2007)

Never had that kind of reaction. I'd think that was strange. My experience is the same as BH's.


----------



## finn'smom (Oct 4, 2019)

Bearshandler said:


> In my experience, this has never happened. I’ve never even needed an appointment. They scan to see if there’s a chip already, then ask me to hold them,then stick then with the needle, then check after to make sure it’s working.


That was precisely my experience prior to that day, they did it and it mostly had slipped my mind until just now.


----------



## Bearshandler (Aug 29, 2019)

finn'smom said:


> That was precisely my experience prior to that day, they did it and it mostly had slipped my mind until just now.


That’s a pretty odd.


----------



## Dunkirk (May 7, 2015)

Did they give you the paperwork?


----------



## finn'smom (Oct 4, 2019)

Dunkirk said:


> Did they give you the paperwork?


I have the paperwork and did take him in to another vet to have him scanned and ensure it was done. My preferred (family member) vet is too far away to be the one I use regularly  but she was happy to scan him and double check for me. Thinking back the only thing I can see is an off handed way to promote early neuter.


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

My last breeder had all pups microchipped before they were picked up.


----------



## bchevs (Oct 15, 2020)

When I had Whiskey chipped I almost changed my mind when I saw the size of the needle, but it was done and over with in 2 seconds, he didn't even seem to notice. Maybe it depends on the vets comfort with giving needles? I had one vet who could never find a vein to draw blood, the techs always ended up taking over.


----------



## mnm (Jan 9, 2006)

I do all my puppies when they get their exam, first shots, a dose of wormer and their microchip at the vet's office, before they go to their new homes. Never an issue, and its over in a jiffy. the tech holds the puppy, or I do, and the vet inserts the chip. I give the puppy treats to distract, they scan to confirm the number and away we go... It's not a big deal. I'm paying the bill, and they will do as I request.


----------



## WIBackpacker (Jan 9, 2014)

Once of my vets asked if I wanted to wait for the next checkup two weeks later. Good sized needle, young puppy, same scenario. Breeder had provided the microchip with all the paperwork done. I didn't think it was a big deal- at the time, I didn't want to misplace the syringe, so I opted to just get it out of the way. I think it was just an option - nothing shady.


----------



## JunoVonNarnia (Apr 8, 2020)

My vet microchipped Titus at an appt.

My normally docile toward humans rescue actually turned around and SNAPPED at the vet, who was amazing. He was so calm and gentle with Titus. He's only ever snapped at me a few other times, usually in the midst of meltdowns.

I wasn't expecting such an intense reaction from him. The vet was, because he asked me to hold T a certain way and immediately moved his hands out of the way once the chip went in. 

Since then, I have figured out that he is a "sensitive" dog. Could this have something to do with it?

PS My current vet said to microchip Juno when she is spayed.


----------



## Buckelke (Sep 4, 2019)

There is controversy about chips. On one hand it makes the dog easy to find if lost and shelters use them to track the dogs 'history'. On the other hand they have been know to migrate inside the dog's body (I've noticed vets will run the scanner over most of the dog, including the legs, looking for it) and some people claim cancerous tumors can form around the foreign body (the chip) in the dog. My vet suggested if I was worried I should make sure to feel around his head and neck frequently for lumps. (personally, as someone whose dogs always come from the shelter pre-chipped I never had a choice but we've never had a problem either). I think its one of those things where you have to assess the risk/reward thing and make your own decision. Some vets say it's dicey dealing with the chip companies and re-uniting the dog with its owner. Apparently the chip companies do not share info with each other and you have to match chip to monitoring company. I would say, do some research, then make a decision.


----------



## Sabre's Mom (Jul 27, 2018)

The first dog I had chipped was done when she was spayed. But that was 20 years ago, back when my vet led me to believe that the best time to spay was when the dog reached 40-45 pounds.
I had Sabre chipped when she got her first rabies vaccine at just under 5 months. She didn't even flinch from the chip, but did give a little yelp when she got her rabies shot.
Recon and all of his littermates were chipped at just under 8 weeks when I took them in for their first vet check, shot, and health certificate. It didn't seem to bother any of them.


----------



## Pinetree (Jul 9, 2020)

finn'smom said:


> I was reading and responding to a thread on here and it made me think of something ... Just curious if anyone else has ever encountered this with their vet.
> 
> When Finn had his last puppy shots and rabies vaccine I asked the Vet to microchip him and I actually had to argue with her to get it done. She didn't want to do it until he was neutered because it's a "BIG" needle and she preferred to wait until he was under anesthesia... She looked surprised when I mentioned my last dog was chipped by a different vet a few days after I brought him home in front of me, he hardly flinched and it was over in seconds. They did agree to do it but only if I let them take him into the back without me as it might look traumatic ?? I'm legitimately just curious if this is a common response from a vet when it comes to microchipping your pet? It really is a moot point, he's chipped and it was some time ago but has prompted me to ask if anyone else has had the same experience.


I will microchip awake, the young puppies for their first vaccine seem to react the least. I think the response of your vet is likely due to the majority of their clients/patients reactions. A nervous spleeny little white dog with an owner that thinks it’s their child is likely not going to go as well as a lab or shepherd that is easily distracted with food or scratches. Those high maintenance clients don’t likely respond well to Fluffy losing it, so the suggestion to wait til their asleep is often easier on everyone 😂


----------



## finn'smom (Oct 4, 2019)

Pinetree said:


> I will microchip awake, the young puppies for their first vaccine seem to react the least. I think the response of your vet is likely due to the majority of their clients/patients reactions. A nervous spleeny little white dog with an owner that thinks it’s their child is likely not going to go as well as a lab or shepherd that is easily distracted with food or scratches. Those high maintenance clients don’t likely respond well to Fluffy losing it, so the suggestion to wait til their asleep is often easier on everyone 😂


That is highly possible, they always look surprised when I tell them to muzzle the dog rather than dance around treating it like a killing machine. We're here for a purpose, get it done and we can be on our way lol is my attitude! I know my dog's temperaments and will be the first to warn someone - vet or otherwise - but I suspect they get bitten often enough to be very careful.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Halo and Cava were chipped by the breeder before we got them. I had Dena and Keefer chipped at their first vet visits as puppies. I don't think the vet even suggested doing it under anesthesia, I remember being surprised when people have discussed that here on the board. It was over quickly without any fuss. I also had my cats chipped awake, that wasn't a big deal either.


----------



## finn'smom (Oct 4, 2019)

JunoVonNarnia said:


> My vet microchipped Titus at an appt.
> 
> My normally docile toward humans rescue actually turned around and SNAPPED at the vet, who was amazing. He was so calm and gentle with Titus. He's only ever snapped at me a few other times, usually in the midst of meltdowns.
> 
> ...


He is a sensitive dog but this was also his last set of puppy shots, he wasn't a threat to anyone and very easy to manage for the 5 seconds it would have taken. I think his next set of vaccinations will be a way bigger deal with Covid and not being allowed in, but he may surprise me and act like a champ if I'm not around!


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

My puppies are chipped at their first vet visit. I held them. Your vet is weird. Weird to not do it in puppies but even weirder to do it "when they are being neutered". What if you don't neuter him? lol


----------



## finn'smom (Oct 4, 2019)

Jax08 said:


> My puppies are chipped at their first vet visit. I held them. Your vet is weird. Weird to not do it in puppies but even weirder to do it "when they are being neutered". What if you don't neuter him? lol


They like to push neuter and spay early, until someone here mentioned the little white dog and nervous owner thing ... I really thought it was a push to neuter.. I ignore them and do what I want!!! They have the rare option of a 24hr emergency vet for existing clients in a smaller town - and I don't want to give that up, it has saved me/my dogs before (avoiding trip to way high priced emergency clinic in the city).


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

@finn'smom there are often times I've been tempted to take my dogs to a certain vet for minor things just so I could have that client relationship for emergencies.


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

Jax08 said:


> My puppies are chipped at their first vet visit. I held them. Your vet is weird. Weird to not do it in puppies but even weirder to do it "when they are being neutered". What if you don't neuter him? lol


I had a vet suggest chipping during a neuter since the dog will be "under" and it will be one less poke that they'll feel. But when I told him I was going to wait to neuter, he went ahead and chipped.


----------



## IdunGSD (Mar 30, 2021)

I experienced the exact SAME thing with my vet ten minutes ago! In the phone call I said it is not healthy to spay GSD before they are two years old nor I plan to. The assistant lady replied “is it what Dr. Wolfe told you?” in cold voice. I said Dr. Wolfe told me it is not helpful anyway if spay her after the second heat. The assistant then said oh okay if you insist we can schedule it anytime. I said no.
FYI I just spent 900 dollars in this clinic for vaccines and allergy tests and non-prescriptions without hesitation.
I find it ironic that she thinks a needle is too painful to GSD (she did not mention the tumor risk which actually matters) but spaying her without any medical needs is giving her a treat.
And yes, she said “fix”.


----------

